# Downloading files via LR Web



## RogerB (Oct 23, 2015)

After the latest round of Lightroom updates it's now possible to allow images to be downloaded from collections that you've made public on Lightroom Web. If you're not familiar with this feature then this Julieanne Kost video covers it, in particular watch about 30 seconds starting at the 6.35 mark where she demonstrates how to toggle the download option on and off.


I've come across an issue in this area which I think is a bug, but before I report it in the official Adobe forum I wanted to check if others get the same result as it might be that I'm doing something wrong. 


In LR Desktop, if you "make public" a collection that is synchronised with LR mobile then the default starting position is that the images are not downloadable. If you wish the images to be downloaded you must specifically enable the option to allow that. The same applies if you share the collection using the LR Web interface. However, if you use the iOS version of LR mobile to make the collection public, then downloading images is enabled by default. I think that is a bug; the behaviour should be consistent across all three methods of sharing the images.


The fact that the images are downloadable by default leads to another problem which might be a feature request rather than a bug.  Knowing that the images are downloadable by default, I'd like to toggle the option to off immediately after I've made the collection public. However I can't find anyway within LR Mobile (or LR Desktop) to turn the downloading option on and off; the only way to do it is via LR Web.


So in summary


1. I think it's a bug that images are downloadable by default if a collection is "made public" with LR Mobile (iOS variant)


2. The ability to toggle the downloadable option On and Off needs adding to LR Mobile and LR Desktop.


I'd be grateful if someone could take a few minutes to check if they see the same behaviour before I report it in the official forum.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2015)

Yup, can confirm that. I'd agree it's at best inconsistent, at worst it's a bug. Definitely should be reported.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for checking it out Jim, I'll report it to Adobe.


----------

